# Jumping Lead Switch/ Round house combo



## NinjaChristian (Jun 22, 2016)

Posted this video on the "favorite combos" in General Martial arts talk. It's me doing a combo that I have used before in sparring, plus some jumping round kicks.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 22, 2016)

Cool video. I have to ask, what's the purpose of the knees so high when you turn?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 22, 2016)

As I said before... try this when actual contact is allowed. When you pick yourself up off the floor, you will understand why I said it's not a really great choice.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 22, 2016)

To clarify my statement on the other thread, the block and rush in was meant for the jumping roundhouse, but in reality it would probably work for either one. It's still great for tournament, just not if the person's willing to absorb some damage and knows what they're doing.
Edit: rewatched the video and realized the above is a slight lie. For the jump-land-roundhouse, I would more than likely back up if I have the space just to see what you're actually doing. Not a fan of going in when it looks like they're doing something weird.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 23, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> To clarify my statement on the other thread, the block and rush in was meant for the jumping roundhouse, but in reality it would probably work for either one. It's still great for tournament, just not if the person's willing to absorb some damage and knows what they're doing.
> Edit: rewatched the video and realized the above is a slight lie. For the jump-land-roundhouse, I would more than likely back up if I have the space just to see what you're actually doing. Not a fan of going in when it looks like they're doing something weird.



That is why those moves work. If you rush in to say a switching knee instead it can get really bad.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 23, 2016)

drop bear said:


> That is why those moves work. If you rush in to say a switching knee instead it can get really bad.


Can you clarify which part you are talking about?

Do you mean me rushing in on the jumping roundhouse is why the move would work? If so, there isn't much of an opportunity for him to change it to a knee, just based on the way that it's being thrown.


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jun 23, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Not a fan of going in when it looks like they're doing something weird.


And this is what the jump is for. The idea is that when I jump, my opponent has no idea what to suspect, so they back off. that's when i close the distance with the round off the back leg. It's looks really strange, and looking at it myself I don't know how it works. but hey I did it in sparring and it worked.


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jun 23, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> As I said before... try this when actual contact is allowed. When you pick yourself up off the floor, you will understand why I said it's not a really great choice.


sorry, didn't realize you posted this in this thread as well. The guy I was sparring was using light contact, and I doubt that he would have a problem ramming me if he saw that he could. I do understand what you are saying, though. I just have the opinion that I can, provided the person isn't to much more skilled than me, pull it off without getting rammed.


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jun 23, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Cool video. I have to ask, what's the purpose of the knees so high when you turn?


it's to make the opponent think I am throwing a jumping kick. have to be careful with it, though. thrown at the wrong time and it's probably not that hard to counter. hasn't happened yet, though.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 23, 2016)

NinjaChristian said:


> And this is what the jump is for. The idea is that when I jump, my opponent has no idea what to suspect, so they back off. that's when i close the distance with the round off the back leg. It's looks really strange, and looking at it myself I don't know how it works. but hey I did it in sparring and it worked.


I get the back off part, still not seeing how that benefits you, especially since you aren't really closing any distance with it. All it would do is make me more focused to the idea that you're about to do something, and give me a bit more distance from you.


----------



## NinjaChristian (Jun 23, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I get the back off part, still not seeing how that benefits you, especially since you aren't really closing any distance with it. All it would do is make me more focused to the idea that you're about to do something, and give me a bit more distance from you.


well, if they don't back off the jump becomes a jumping round kick. it's best thrown if they have their hands down guarding their torso, leaving their head vulnerable. I think that this combo is incomplete, since thrown by itself it is not likely to connect. it's more of a partial combo, something you would throw after something else.


----------

